# Do You Wear Boat Shoes ?



## noeettica (Sep 23, 2007)

I tried to Do a poll On the other Forum But it Did Not Work ...


----------



## Swamp (Jul 12, 2010)

The best choice you gave for me was the first one.  While I don't wear "the best" I do wear Sperrys that have some cushioning.  My feet just hurt too much if I wear "concrete bottomed" shoes.  Crocs are okay, I'm getting used to them.  I don't do bare feet around flying hooks, be it in a fishes mouth or the end of a line.  Fish teeth aren't fun, and I don't do sun burned feet either.  That about sums it up.


----------



## Gator_Bob (Jun 26, 2007)

My pinkies are worth every dollar I spend on shoes


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

Barefootin'...


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2010)

Boat Shoes are GAY.No shoes for us Mims people.


----------



## out-cast (Jan 27, 2009)

Flops at the ramp barefoot on deck.


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

croc boat shoes all day everyday and bare foot on the boat


----------



## jeross (Jun 6, 2009)

Always wear 'em offshore or when I might have to wade inshore (planned or not). I usually go barefoot for bass or crappie fishing.


----------



## Frank_Sebastian (Oct 15, 2007)

I wear the rubber "muck" shoe sometimes called bog shoes. I mostly fish at night and sometimes the floor of my boat is full of different kinds of fish. I have to stop frequently and clear them up. The shoes keep my feet dry and help guard against stingray and catfish spines.

Frank_S


----------



## boggob (Feb 20, 2007)

I am more often then not barefoot on the boat and alternate between wearing my Santa Cruz Crocs and flops, currently I have some Rafters from West Marine.


----------



## Green_Hornet (Nov 1, 2008)

Barefoot on the boat and my trusty Chuck Taylors the rest of the time.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

crocs and capt. / coke on the rocks... 
-anytide


----------



## McFly (Jan 17, 2007)

Ironic that I saw this thread - spent a long day poling McFly today barefeet - and my feet ache - been hobbling all evening and wondering why I quit wearing the crocs (other than the abuse from my buddies).

BTW - have a nice pair of Sperrys that I wear when I fish on other boats but have not been able to bring myself to wear them on the Gheenoe...idk... :-?


----------



## popcorn (Apr 11, 2010)

depends on time of year. Sperrys in cooler weather. Crocs Santa Cruz and barefoot in summer. Sometimes use Sperry Flip flops.


----------



## Salty_South (Feb 25, 2009)

NO shoes, unless wading or in publix.


----------



## OSWLD (Apr 20, 2008)

> Boat Shoes are GAY.No shoes for us Mims people.


x2
Shoes are bad luck on a boat!!


----------



## dacuban1 (Sep 9, 2008)

do more with less...NO SHOES


----------



## kentvanhook (Jul 23, 2010)

straight up dirty foot it. no shoes on the boat, in the truck, or any stops along the way......it is pretty gross now that i think about it. [smiley=puke.gif]


----------



## vise_master (Jun 9, 2010)

i am always barefoot on a boat i feel i have maximum balance


----------



## skinny_water (Jun 11, 2008)

Everyone keeps saying barefoot...what about adding traction and protection! I vote Vibrams. I own 2 pair... soon to be 3

http://www.vibramfivefingers.com/products/products_Sprint_m.cfm


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

bare footin' it


----------



## costefishnt (Dec 11, 2006)

i have good lookin foots. if you got it flaunt it.

However 1 foot is in a cast at the moment, so I wear one shoe and one bare when fishing.

interesting note, had i been wearing shoes when i detached my ligaments, and tore my tendons i wouldnt be in a cast...and no, i wasnt on a boat. i was in the woods. stuck. bad. real bad. foot + tire + roots + deep hole = ouch.


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

you put your foot in yer mouth? 

;D


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

That was cruel of me, I will now punch myself in the face.

Hope your foot heals good!


----------



## Charlie (Apr 5, 2010)

> Everyone keeps saying barefoot...what about adding traction and protection!  I vote Vibrams.  I own 2 pair... soon to be 3
> 
> http://www.vibramfivefingers.com/products/products_Sprint_m.cfm


I second this! I own three pairs (Boating pair, beat up pair that I wear when I feel like it, and Treks for hiking!) Best shoes in the world!!!! ;D


----------

